# Can anyone upgrade an Inova T5 tiros here?



## WmArnold1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Seasons Greetings, Builders & Modders!

I've loved my Inova T5 tiros since 2006, but its 125 Lumens simply doesn't cut it these days..

I found a few CPF threads about upgrading the T5, but those ended in 2008 with nobody succeeding.

==> Does anyone know if my T5 can be upgraded to an XM-L along with a new driver?

Signed; avoiding retirement as long as I can, William


----------

